# Pre sale post for Trexlertown



## jd56 (Sep 13, 2014)

Let's see what is being brought to the Oct 5th Trexlertown swap.
Many will be roaming the field for that early bird find before the sun comes up....seems like that is the tradition anyway. But it would be nice to see what you guys are bringing to sell or trade.
I for one, have been liquidating some of my collection to afford the trip and bring home another quality bike. 
That's the plan anyway. The wife is even cool with a new nice early or late prewar addition.....as long as it is not a girls bike. She has too many now,  she says.

I'll start with one that will be offered. 

1958 Corvette







It's all about the Tanklights!!


How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 13, 2014)

Bring me any nice Murray/ Wald made seven jeweled bow pedals you want to sell for my Strato. Still looking.

Jim.


----------



## kos22us (Sep 13, 2014)

ill be posting my t-town pre sale listing in the for sale section very soon

48' schwinn/bf goodrich streamliner
early 50's schwinn/bf goodrich challenger straightbar model not the dx
56' schwinn deluxe hornet ballooner
53' schwinn spitfire mens ballooner
54' dated 1st year ladies schwinn corvette 
ladies hawthorne 4 bar
two or three mens middleweights
various parts
and some pretty good schwinn advertising

ill be trying to sell as one lot !

hope to have the complete listing w/ prices & pics up sometime this week so keep an eye out


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure if I'm making it that day, but I'm 40 minutes east of T-Town. Does anyone want to do some trading? I have this '51 Huffy Byke badged springer bike. This is a before cleaning picture. Has new tires, repacked hubs, rides real nice. Looking for late 30's men's ballooner. (Elgin?)


----------



## jd56 (Sep 23, 2014)

I was hoping to get some idea of what you CABEr's that were going were hoping to sell. Guess I need to be sure my flashlight is fully charged.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## oquinn (Sep 23, 2014)

*where exactly is trxlertown*

and where is the swap meet? and when?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.paulsbicycleshop.com/Trexlertown.html

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## nj_shore (Sep 24, 2014)

Thinking about bringing this green '52 Womens Hornet to sell..


----------

